# Mysterious Honey Discovered That Kills All Bacteria Scientists T



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Mysterious Honey Discovered That Kills All Bacteria Scientists Throw At It

http://wakingtimes.com/2012/02/10/m...at-kills-all-bacteria-scientists-throw-at-it/

john Stapleton
The Australian
Australian researchers have been astonished to discover a cure-all right under their noses â a honey sold in health food shops as a natural medicine.
Far from being an obscure health food with dubious healing qualities, new research has shown the honey kills every type of bacteria scientists have thrown at it, including the antibiotic-resistant âsuperbugsâ plaguing hospitals and killing patients around the world.
Some bacteria have become resistant to every commonly prescribed antibacterial drug. But scientists found that Manuka honey, as it is known in New Zealand, or jelly bush honey, as it is known in Australia, killed every bacteria or pathogen it was tested on.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Kewl


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I thought this had been widely known for many years. Although Manuka honey has some special properties, all honey is hygroscopic and will kill bacteria. That's why it never goes "bad" - no bacteria can grow in it.

I was given some Manuka honey several years ago - tastes awful, so I only use it for medicinal purposes (instead of neosporin or similar ointments).


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

So what exactly is Manuka honey? Honey gathered from a Manuka plant? Is there an equivalent plant in the US, or can you get these? Might be interesting to add some.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Beekeepers have been putting honey of infections for centuries, and it does work.

I have no idea if Manuka honey works any better or any worse, but honey on infections is a very old remedy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Manuka Honey is so effective in killing bacteria because the bees gather the pollens from the Tea Tree. Most folks talk about the medicinal properties of the Tea Tree oils, hence the further benefits this honey possesses encompass this. We have been using it for throat infections and even strep throat for over 15 years. Although not new, it is just probably out in the mainstream media now. It used to be hard to find but now it is easy to. It is a strong tasting honey and my children say it does not taste as good as regular honey as it has a medicinal flavor. It is a great thing to have for your stash of medicines!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you!! Figures that it would be the Tea Tree!


----------

